
Google Stackdriver Incident #19007 - talonx
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/google-stackdriver/19007#19007003
======
synack
I'm concerned by the increasing frequency of these events that span multiple
regions. I always thought regions were supposed to be entirely isolated
failure domains.

